# Booked my airline ticket today!!!



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

*I'm so excited!*
I booked my airline ticket today from Miami to Dubai!

They've got me taking Delta from MIA to JFK,
Air France from JFK to CDG, and
Air France from CDG to DXB

I've never taken any intercontinental flights on an airline other than Lufthansa and I'm really hoping that Air France is going to be better.
The Lufthansa Economy Class shouldn't be hard to beat...

All in all a one way ticket only set me back US$730. (even within the 14 day booking window).

SEE YOU GUYS MAY 30!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> *I'm so excited!*
> 
> All in all a one way ticket only set me back US$730. (even within the 14 day booking window).
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS MAY 30!


Have a good trip, see you in the sand pit.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Xpatusa, I'm in the middle of booking a future colleague of mine from Tampa to Dubai and he is supposed to be coming here sometime around May 23rd. For a minute there, thought you and he might have been the same person, seeing as how I work in the hospitality industry too. But doesn't look like it anymore; you're probably competition! Look forward to welcoming you to Dubai! Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is pretty cheap. Who did you book thru?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> That is pretty cheap. Who did you book thru?


SUPER CHEAP! Booked it through One Travel.
They tried to mask the airline carrier, but with a little bit of research it was easy to find out who was doing the flying.
I think I scored big with Air France...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Great.. I will check them out! I have been getting prices for a bit more then $1000 usa to fly home so hope I can find as great a deal.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Xy, you get some rep power for that!!! You just saved me prob close to 500$


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Forget it....

The charges are HUGE!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheaper for me, I dont know what your talking about Andy! Do you have a cheaper site?? or is this just a good deal site for going to the usa?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Yay for Rep! thx Jynxy!
Vayama is another site I found that is geared towards international travel. "international travel solved" is their slogan.
Worth a look...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought you just put "yamama" ound: I will try that one too.


----------

